# "unsichtbare" Dateien im Homeverzeichnis (Samba)



## Slizzzer (22. Januar 2003)

Moin!

Ich hab jetzt einen Samba-Server aufgesetzt und es funktioniert auch soweit!
Was mich nur stört ist, dass jeder User in seinem Homeverzeichnis die Dateien, die eigentlich unsichtbar seien sollten sehen kann (z.B. .fetchmailrc).

Welche Einstellung habe ich vergessen, bzw. muß aktiviert werden, damit der User nur das sieht, was er sehen soll?
Es soll ja auch nicht das Erstellen und Löschen von Dateien eingeschränkt werden.


----------



## hulmel (16. April 2003)

In der [global] section den Eintrag
veto files = /.*/
setzen und weg sind die Dateien.


----------

